# How to finish HDPE for a slingshot :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Here is the last installment of my video on how to make a HDPE slingshot. This one shows how to do some fijishing touches. I hope you find it useful and entertaining


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Really lovely stuff. I think that Damascus look is pretty classy as well. And I do like the shine you are obtaining with the final buffing step. I think when you're dealing with multi jewel-tone colours, it just looks fantastic. Very professional.

Great 3-part series*!*

*Edit:* I just want to say that I really can spell -- sometimes LOL.

Also, I'm guessing that the lovely *uniform stripes (*vs Damascus swirls*)*, like with those gorgeous red/white "*Canadian Pickles*," are arranged slightly different (?), and that you do not want air bubbles, as those would tend to interfere with smooth uniform lines??


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Jip what Poiema said thanks for showing and giving us the knowledge you found that's so good I could watch your clips for ours and ours 
Cheers


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Jip! So cool... Mighty generous, and seriously skilled. Mr.Randy's an indispensable cache of vision and know-how. thanks Randy!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting and really clear and enjoyable video. Great job, Mr. CanOpener!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great info C-O, many thanks!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Poiema said:


> Really lovely stuff. I think that Damascus look is pretty classy as well. And I do like the shine you are obtaining with the final buffing step. I think when you're dealing with multi jewel-tone colours, it just looks fantastic. Very professional.
> 
> Great 3-part series*!*
> 
> ...


Yes, The red slingshot in the front came from the first melt which was 1 1/4" strips laid side by side to fill the pan as full as possible. You will still get a small amount of bubbles and it is helpful if you fill the tapered edges as best you can to keep the strips from moving out to fill it when they melt. The two back slingshots are the stripped drop remelted with more added and that is why they are not as uniform in pinstripes.

First melt pionstripes





















Drop remelted secound time


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Have you ever tried shrink wrap instead of tape to get some padding and grip?


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Maybe when they add the different colors and effects to the HDPE it changes the formula because if you notice that grey or silver it has something that looks like metal flake,well when they add that it might alter the original formula and it doesn't allow it to bond to itself like it normally does,i may be wrong i have been before


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I have wrapped an old latex band around one. I really do not have much of a problem with the grip especially if I use the lanyard with the locking stop on it, Treefork put small sections of bicycle tube on his for a rubber grip.

I think you may be right about the silver color.  However the blue bucket was more brittle than I had ever encountered before. For me the bottom line is if in doubt throw it out!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

bigron said:


> Have you ever tried shrink wrap instead of tape to get some padding and grip?





bigron said:


> Maybe when they add the different colors and effects to the HDPE it changes the formula because if you notice that grey or silver it has something that looks like metal flake,well when they add that it might alter the original formula and it doesn't allow it to bond to itself like it normally does,i may be wrong i have been before


I have wrapped an old latex band around one. I really do not have much of a problem with the grip especially if I use the lanyard with the locking stop on it, Treefork put small sections of bicycle tube on his for a rubber grip.

I think you may be right about the silver color.  However the blue bucket was more brittle than I had ever encountered before. For me the bottom line is if in doubt throw it out!


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

just still in love with those nice patterns ...


----------



## Mes (Mar 17, 2015)

Great videos, thank's for showing the whole process!


----------

